# Lensatic Compass



## Josh66 (Jan 14, 2009)

70-200 f/4L @ 98mm & f/5.6, 0.6 sec, ISO 100.


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 14, 2009)

Anything?

Thought about doing this with a topographic map as the background, would that have been better?
(Now that I think about it, it probably would have been better.  I'll try it in a few days.)


----------



## craig (Jan 14, 2009)

Love it! Nice light. Enjoy the woodland pattern. Try the map, but they are generally a little obvious and sometimes confusing. I wold like to see one with a stronger DOF. Maybe &#402; 11 or higher. 

Love & Bass


----------



## saycheese76 (Jan 14, 2009)

Nice shot.  Do you think it would look better if you rotated things around so the needle was pointing to 12o'clock?  In other words don't change the composition, just rotate the whole shot.  I have one of those.  You can beat the crap out of them and they stay dead accurate.


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 15, 2009)

craig said:


> Love it! Nice light. Enjoy the woodland pattern. Try the map, but they are generally a little obvious and sometimes confusing. I wold like to see one with a stronger DOF. Maybe &#402; 11 or higher.
> 
> Love & Bass


Thanks.  Yeah, I guess a map is pretty obvious - I'll try it anyway though.  I'll stop down a little more too.



saycheese76 said:


> Nice shot.  Do you think it would look better if you rotated things around so the needle was pointing to 12o'clock?



Thanks.  I thought of that, but I wasn't sure where it should be pointing so I just let it fall where ever it happened to be.

EDIT
Just had a better idea.  Instead of rotating the entire setup, I could just slip a small piece of metal under the fabric - the needle will point to that.
I might try it positioned how it is now, but make the needle point straight up.  (I think that's the same thing you said, but it will be easier using the metal to attract the needle to the desired position.)


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 15, 2009)

I might try to do an HDR type image of this, so you can see the glow from the tritium vials.  I don't think I'll be able to do that with one image.

I'll do one with the lights on, then one with the lights off.  Combining them will be completely new for me...


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 15, 2009)

I used a piece of metal hidden under the fabric to point the needle.
Combination of two images, combined in GIMP.  It was way easier than I thought it would be.  Once I figured out what the hell I was doing, it was done with just a few clicks.

...I think GIMP stripped the exif.  It was 50mm, f/11, 3.2 sec (the exposure for the tritium vials was 30 seconds, in the dark).

I think I like the light better in the first one (I tried a different setup for this one)...  I'll have to play around and see if it can be saved, or if another reshoot is in order.


----------



## craig (Jan 15, 2009)

I like the original set up better. Not sure the lit W & E add to the shot. Kind of distracting

)'(


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 15, 2009)

I'll tone the opacity (of the 'tritium layer') down and see if that looks better.  I see what you're saying, but I do like being able to see the two vials on the lid.  I'll play with it and see what I can come up with.


What do you think about the needle, does it really matter where it's pointing?
I'm undecided on that one...


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 16, 2009)

I reworked it a little in GIMP, is this version better?

They're glowing just enough for you to know that they glow, but not so much that it's distracting (or is it?).

Craig, when you say that you like the original set up better - do you mean everything (background, light, composition...), or were you just refering to the glowing?

I think I prefer the background of the second one (the shape of it), but I think the light was much better in the first one.

Thanks.


----------



## craig (Jan 16, 2009)

The "better" photo up is really good. Excellent light on the compass. The background is a little haphazard. I think it could of been spread out better. Can you try a 2 light set up? One hitting the subject and one hitting the background?

In any case. Love your commitment to this shot and your work is strong. As we discuss this you will find it is an excellent way to learn. 

Love & Bass


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 16, 2009)

Both of these had two lights, although both (in both photos) were on the compass, didn't think of having one just for the background.  #1 had one camera right and one above.  #2 & 3 (same photo, #3 is just an edit of #2) had one upper left and one right.
I will re-shoot this tomorrow after work, I have a few ideas (different backgrounds, better light) - and I am listening to your advise.

I tried to make the background in the second one more 'dynamic' (...can't think of a better word), but maybe I just made it too busy.  I will try to smooth it out better.  (I thought the shadows from the folds would add to it, but I think I might just have too much going on.)

I don't think there's much else I can do for the positioning of the compass (there are a few other ideas I have - but I don't have the additional accessories I would need), I just need to get the background and light down.

Some minor nitpicks...
Needle - Where to point it?
Lanyard - I've been making it go out of frame, then back in; good idea or bad?

Thanks for all of your help.

EDIT
(didn't want to bump it just for this quick comment.)
Still haven't done the re-shoot.  I've been working a lot and I just don't feel like messing around with this after work right now...


----------



## craig (Jan 16, 2009)

On the re shoot try the ideas you have. They sound good.

Also try one light hitting the compass. Use the bare light source at 45º high or low. Play around with what you feel brings out the drama and detail in the compass. Then block off any light hitting the background. Then add diffusion to the main and a bounce card to open the shadows. Then light the background with the second light. Sounds easier then it is, but that is the basic idea. The key is to take your time and experiment.

Backgrounds are tough for me as well. I think you tackled the hard part by finding a good one. What I usually do is start off totally flat and then add folds or whatever.

Love & Bass


----------



## Christie Photo (Jan 23, 2009)

I think you're getting very close.

I'm still not satisfied with the light on the product.  The black portions need some more definition and the dial face needs a bit of work.  I think I'd try moving some white cards in close to the product.  Just play with that a bit...  move it around and watch the blacks and the face/arrow.

I think the entire product should be sharp.  It's a bit tricky with a product like this one.

Finally....  did you try putting something under the back side of the compass to prop it up a bit?  Nothing much...  maybe some coins...  anything to tip the face of the compass toward the camera a bit.

Good goin'!

-Pete


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 23, 2009)

Thanks for the tips.

I had planned on re-shooting this before now...  Maybe I'll try it this weekend if I'm feeling better (home sick with the flu now).

The only problem with raising the back of the compass a little is that the dial would still be more or less level.  I'll have to get that POV by re-positioning the camera.


----------



## Christie Photo (Jan 23, 2009)

O|||||||O said:


> The only problem with raising the back of the compass a little is that the dial would still be more or less level.



OOOoooooooohhhhhhh......   yeah. The arrow does float, huh?  Duh!

Good thinking.

-Pete


----------

